

ThomsonReuters: Your hiring manager is a jerk.  There is said it. - pricees
http://pricees.github.io/golang/2013/07/26/one-hundred-and-eighty-thousand-reasons-to-dislike-reuters/

======
HarrietJones
Not entirely sure why the person who wrote this is so put out. They wanted a
job and they didn't get that job. Things change. It can be frustrating, but
get over it. You didn't get the job you wanted.

I also think it's pretty arrogant to assume that any hiring manager is going
to want to or be able to give you the information as to why the offer was
rescinded. If anything, I'd probably train my hiring managers to not tell
people why they weren't hired. Saying "You weren't hired because of xxxx"
seems like a way of getting into an argument or giving people enough
information to start legal proceedings.

Given the tone of the article, and the fact that you went so public with your
non-hiring, I'm going to assume Reuters dodged a bullet with this one. Did you
tell Reuters you were going to publish their private emails to you? Did you
give them any opportunity to reply?

Yeah - After reading what you wrote there, I wouldn't hire you either.

~~~
piqufoh
Being told you've got the job, reasonably asking to postpone a final decision
for a few days - and then being dropped by a single line email would be pretty
frustrating.

I find it sad that HR are often too lazy / too scared to offer candidates good
feedback - I make an effort to get back to each applicant with feedback
proportional to the time they seem to have spent on their application.

------
blisterpeanuts
Several red flags popped up for me while I read this blog. First, $90/hour to
"learn Google Go"? For that kind of money I'd expect them to hire an expert,
not a newbie.

And 100% remote? Sweet! A little too sweet, actually. Something sounds fishy
about this.

When a job offer sounds too good to be true, it often is, in my experience.
Without a signed contract, words are just words. Yes, it's annoying and
humiliating, but it happens all the time in business. Welcome to the real
world.

I would advise the applicant to put this behind him and move on. Nothing good
can come of going public with a rant like this. You'd be surprised at how such
actions can come back to haunt you.

~~~
mathattack
"I would advise the applicant to put this behind him and move on. Nothing good
can come of going public with a rant like this. You'd be surprised at how such
actions can come back to haunt you."

This is the wisest thing I've read about this post. TR won't retrain their
entire management team because of any angry blogger. Big companies don't
operate like that. But an angry blogger may find the next interview a little
harder to come by. Would you or I ever want to interview someone who publicly
lashed out at a prior interviewer?

------
mathattack
If you are working as an external contractor, it isn't done until it's signed.
This isn't Thompson Reuters hiring you as a permanent employee, it's them
hiring you versus someone from a bodyshop.

Without knowing their side of the story, it does seem like a poor move on
their part. But.... I've seen situations where people have told firms, "You
are my first choice" only to say, "I need some time to think about it" after
receiving the offer. It definitely ticks off the hiring manager, who then
thinks they misread the enthusiasm, and their offer is being shopped. Could
something like that have happened here?

~~~
pricees
Certainly it could have been. However, I asked the hiring manager for 5 days
and he said that isn't a problem. If he had second thoughts about this, he
could have communicated this to me. Again, its not worth dragging out, just a
warning to others, as you said: it aint a done deal till its signed.

------
icedchai
OP sounds illiterate. I wouldn't hire him, either.

------
hedgew
1\. Additional thinking time was not explicitly asked for. "While I an leaning
heavily towards Reuters, as a matter of professional courtesy, I told another
firm I would listen to their offer." \- does not count.

2\. Additional thinking time was not explicitly promised.

Lesson: Improve clarity of communications.

------
skaragianis
I'll always choose an enthusiastic candidate over an ambivalent one. If its a
good match you don't need or want a week to compare alternatives. Sounds like
it's just another job; you shouldn't be so upset.

------
pricees
Update: I am pulling the blog posting down, after consideration to what
blisterpeanuts advised. Thanks to those of you who gave constructive feedback.

------
dsschnau
The grammar in this email exchange is atrocious.

